# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  السبع حلقات الأولى من الموسم الأول من مسلسل الأكشن والخيال العلمى الجديد Stargate Uni

## MiSteR LoNeLy

Stargate Universe 2009 From E01 To E07




 





الحلقات مترجمة
نوع المسلسل : Action | Adventure | Sci-Fi




هذا المسلسل من المتوقع أن يكون من روائع المسلسلات
التى صدرت هذا العام
وهذا هو الموسم الأول منه
وهو يختلف عن مسلسل Stargate SG-1 ومسلسل Stargate Atlants
فهو من المفترض امتداد لهما
ولكن برؤية جديدة وبمضمون جديد
ومن وجهة نظرى هذا المسلسل هو الأفضل من حيث الإمكانات
ومواقع التصوير والفكرة التى لا تذهب إلى الخيال بعيداً جداً لحد لا يمكن تصديقه
المسلسل فعلاً رائع جداً ويستحق المشاهدة
وهو مازال تصدر حلقاته
فانتظروا باقى الحلقات فور صدورها ستجدونها بالتتابع







Links Are UnCompressed


RapidShare
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207330
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207376
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207378
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207379
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207390
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207391

Ziddu
E01&02 : Try Another ServerE03 : http://1tool.biz/207514
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207616
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207630
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207370
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207501

KewlShare
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207387
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207508
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207609
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207341
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207357
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207494

SlingFile
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207405
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207513
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207613
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207347
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207367
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207498

MultiUpload
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207389
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207510
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207611
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207345
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207362
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207496

Big&Free
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207383
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207505
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207604
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207336
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207353
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207432

IFile.It
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207385
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207507
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207607
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207338
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207356
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207490

SendSpace
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207404
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207511
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207612
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207344
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207365
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207497

ZShare
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207406
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207615
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207552
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207346
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207369
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207500

FileFactory
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207622
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207504
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207605
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207337
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207354
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207485

Badongo
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207381
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207503
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207551
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207333
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207352
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207430

2Shared
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207382
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207502
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207617
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207335
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207351
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207620

GityFile.RU
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207386
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207509
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207608
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207339
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207359
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207492

MegaUpload
E01&02 : http://1tool.biz/207388
E03 : http://1tool.biz/207512
E04 : http://1tool.biz/207610
E05 : http://1tool.biz/207342
E06 : http://1tool.biz/207363
E07 : http://1tool.biz/207495

----------

